# Shred Contents Of Recycle Bin?



## dansilva (May 12, 2005)

right click on Recycle Bin gives you this option 'Shred Contents Of Recycle Bin (wash with bleach)'. What does this means?


----------



## tweaker (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like you got window washer or some similar software installed, the bleach method completely overwrites deleted data with random characters making them unrecoverable by undelete or unerase utilities, in other words a security feature..


----------



## dansilva (May 12, 2005)

yes i have widows washer installed. so if i washed with bleach i wont be able to recover any files that were deleted off the recycle bin. is it completely safe to carry out such operation since i dont want to recover any of the files that were deleted off recyle bin? will this create any space for hard drive?


----------



## tweaker (May 12, 2005)

dansilva said:
			
		

> so if i washed with bleach i wont be able to recover any files that were deleted off the recycle bin.


 
Correct.



> is it completely safe to carry out such operation since i dont want to recover any of the files that were deleted off recyle bin?


 
Yes it should be safe.



> will this create any space for hard drive?


 
You won't get any additional space by using the bleach method if that's what you mean, you'll free up the same amount of space as if you were to delete the data without using bleach.


----------

